# تعليم اوتوكاد 2006 وبالعربي



## احمد الجزار2007 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

cd1 part 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/62054209/3dd0ee36/CD1part1.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c

cd 1 part 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/62055305/8d18af4f/CD1part2.html?dirPwdVerified=4483442c

cd 2 part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?djlma9en47w

cd2 part 2

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lv9xgwlputw

cd3 part 2

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qldy1ukrsx1

cd 4 part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?53jnft6tpjo

cd4 part2


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ozxtcdjmzho

cd4 part 3

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qwb2igzijnf


ونسألكم الدعاء بالتوفيق والنجاح في نهائي هندسه 

ان شاء الله​


----------



## mnci (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا حجمها كبير جدا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير على الجهود النيرة .

نتطلع للمزيد والجديد .

البغدادي


----------



## تامر متي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## عمووور المصري (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء محسن علي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## صبايا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

_تسلم ايدك بصراحه برنامج مهم جدا _
_الي الامام دائما_


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير ومزيدا من التألق اخي الكريم


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثروت موسى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا:15:


----------



## octane (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فين السريال لفك الضغط


----------



## مهندس سامر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

Thaaaaaank U


----------



## octane (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر 
بس انت مقلتش ايه هوا الباص؟؟

الف شكر


*فين السريال لفك الضغط*


----------



## octane (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أسطوانات جميلة وروابط اجمل 

بس 
الحلو ما يكمل 
نقل الموضوع من غير سريال فك الضغط


----------



## wael loard (26 أكتوبر 2008)

من فضلك ارجووووووووووووووووووووووك فين الباص وورد والسيدى التانية والتالتة مش شغالة ارجو الاهتمام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكريا سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرالك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_osman7afez (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا بس فيه الباسورد ياريت لو سمحت ترفعه


----------



## المهندس احمد رزج (29 يونيو 2009)

شكر وتقدير لك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع الف شكر لك


----------



## mosaadelbana (18 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## mfsal (18 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## bakker (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Pull shit
if you did good thing complete it


where pass word to release files


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## tarek monir (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هو password الفك


----------



## tarek monir (3 أكتوبر 2010)

where the password???????????


----------



## lovly dragon (13 يونيو 2011)

فين باسورد فك الضغط ياهندسه 
والف شكر علي المجهود


----------



## abdennour78 (24 فبراير 2012)

merci mon frère pour les efforts


----------

